# slicing the ball, due to turning the club during swing...



## alj003 (Oct 22, 2006)

i played baseball and during that I noticed during my swing the bat turns in my hands...and while at the driving range I noticed when I felt I hit a clean shot that it would slice left, (im a southpaw), so I focused on going through the same things except turning the clubface closed about 45 degrees and noticed that everything went fine from there, although the club cant really turn because my grip is correct, why would i be slicing? am I not turning my shoulders on that angle?....any comments suggestions? is this normal? help!!!


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

The Baseball swing is alot like what I went through, same problem.

Now I _consciously_ bring the club from the inside-out, keeping my right (what would be your left) elbow tight to my right (again, your left) hip on both bringing the club back and on downswing.


----------



## alj003 (Oct 22, 2006)

thanks ghost, will remember to do that!! i usually take a few practice swings leaving my upper arm glued to my side and swinging like that, but I will try to over exaggerate the elbow being in on the up and down swing! i appreciate it


----------



## alj003 (Oct 22, 2006)

thanks corts, i think i understand what ur telling me instead of moving my back shoulder sideways, i should move it down and through the ball. i think it will work! im going to definately try it, and im looking for that video footage right now!!!


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

May I asked if a novice player usually sliced his/her ball, could this problem be solved by using a Draw Driver? .... like Taylor 460 Draw.


----------



## flomarilius (Jun 20, 2006)

Yup welcome to the club of Ex- baseball golfers !

Listen man it will take a bit dont kill yourself over it. Stand straight you might want to widen that stance a little bit take a good athletic stance and stay firm. Now what you gotta do is take a smaller and slower backswing so you can explode your body and arms through the ball. It works for me all the time and I just finished fighting a snap hook just remember a key thing when you do this "dont let the club see its shadow"!


----------

